# Shipping Smoked Cheddar &/or Pepperjack Cheese???



## adiochiro3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone shipped smoked Tillamook cheddar or pepper jack?  My college kids are hankering for some smoked cheese and jerky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Guess they miss dear ol' Dad (or at least my cooking :-) 

I've sent jerky plenty of times, so I'm not worried about that.

These cheese blocks have been vacuum sealed (Food Saver) and refrigerated again.  They are already aged the requisite 2 weeks +, so they are ready to go.  I was thinking 2 day guaranteed delivery.  Should I include gel packs or just let them ride out the 2 days?  Any advice or experience would be appreciated.  Thanks!

James


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 12, 2010)

Call USPS/FedEx/UPS and ask them. They should be able to tell you exactly what the allow and best methods for food.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, JLRod.  I was just wondering if anyone had first hand experience with this.  I already looked at those websites.  Just wanted another perspective from my smoking brethren.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

I order cheese and it gets sent ups ground. It comes vacuum sealed or waxed. It shouldn't be a problem as long as it's vacuum sealed. I also mail out my homemade mozzarella and have just used priority mail. Never had any problems.

Don't forget to write "perishable" on the package several times.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I order cheese and it gets sent ups ground. It comes vacuum sealed or waxed. It shouldn't be a problem as long as it's vacuum sealed. I also mail out my homemade mozzarella and have just used priority mail. Never had any problems.
> 
> Don't forget to write "perishable" on the package several times.


.....*runs out and checks mailbox* nope, no squirrel cheese yet


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 13, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> .....*runs out and checks mailbox* nope, no squirrel cheese yet


I'd be looking for the UPS truck...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 13, 2010)

It sounds like you have a good plan. I might just mail it in one of those if it fit/ it ships. I think that those are 2 days thingy and you should be fine.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Johnny - as soon as it cools off a little more I will definitely ship you some of my cheese! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


JIRodriguez said:


> .....*runs out and checks mailbox* nope, no squirrel cheese yet


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 13, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hey Johnny - as soon as it cools off a little more I will definitely ship you some of my cheese!




 lol... sounds good. Anything you can think of that you want from Oregon? Bottle of rain water, our famous Oregon Bannana slugs!, various selection of molds found on any object that sits still for more than 6 minutes.... lol.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> lol... sounds good. *Anything you can think of that you want from Oregon? *Bottle of rain water, our famous Oregon Bannana slugs!, various selection of molds found on any object that sits still for more than 6 minutes.... lol.


Rocks for my rock collection....


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input -- especially Squirrel.  I think I'll just ship 2 day priority and see how it goes.  They're college students; they can stomach anything, right?  They certainly will EAT anything -- at any time.  And isn't cheese already "spoiled" anyway?


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 14, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Rocks for my rock collection....


You a rock hound Paul? My step dad does some lappidary and jewelary work as a hobby, he goes out to Madris, Oregon (high dessert) on a rock hunting week every year. I guess there is quite a gathering of folks that show up for it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> .....*runs out and checks mailbox* nope, no squirrel cheese yet


My mailbox is empty too. No mozza'---She must have been teasing us.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 15, 2010)

Totally promise some cheese to da boyz! I won't forget it either! It will probably be cool enough in a few more weeks! I will make a motherload batch with lots of TLC!


----------

